# SVS SounthPath Ultra Speaker Cables



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I know there is much talk about speaker wires mainly being all the same as far is sound is concerned but if you go from plain speaker wire like 14 gauge to this one on the link will there be any benefit whatsoever? I own SVS Prime Towers and Center. 
https://www.svsound.com/products/soundpath-ultra-speaker-cable


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Aside from looking pretty, no it won’t make a difference. And if it did it probably wouldn’t be enough to justify the $90. You can upgrade to decent-quality 12-ga. wire, if you feel the need for it, for less than half that much.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

They sure do look nice, eh?


----------

